# Dutasteride Hair Loss REVERSAL In Only 1 Year



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2020)

*Dutasteride Hair Loss REVERSAL In Only 1 Year*

*Superiority of dutasteride over finasteride in hair regrowth and reversal of miniaturization in men with androgenetic alopecia: A randomized controlled open-label, evaluator-blinded study*
Sujit J S Shanshanwal 1, Rachita S Dhurat 1
PMID: 27549867 DOI: 10.4103/0378-6323.188652

*Abstract*

*Background:* Finasteride and dutasteride are inhibitors of the enzyme 5-alpha-reductase which inhibits the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone. Dutasteride inhibits both type I and type II 5-alpha-reductase while finasteride inhibits only the type II enzyme. As both isoenzymes are present in hair follicles, it is likely that dutasteride is more effective than finasteride.

*Aims:* To compare the efficacy, safety and tolerability of dutasteride and finasteride in men with androgenetic alopecia.

*Methods:* Men with androgenetic alopecia between 18 and 40 years of age were randomized to receive 0.5 mg dutasteride or 1 mg finasteride daily for 24 weeks. The primary efficacy variables were hair counts (thick and thin) in the target area from modified phototrichograms and global photography evaluation by blinded and non-blinded investigators. The secondary efficacy variable was subjective assessment using a preset questionnaire. Patients were assessed monthly for side effects.

*Results:* Ninety men with androgenetic alopecia were recruited. The increase in total hair count per cm[2] representing new growth was significantly higher in dutasteride group (baseline- 223 hair; at 24 weeks- 246 hair) compared to finasteride group (baseline- 227 hair; at 24 weeks- 231 hair). The decrease in thin hair count per cm[2] suggestive of reversal of miniaturization was significantly higher in dutasteride group (baseline- 65 hair; at 24 weeks- 57 hair) compared to finasteride group (baseline- 67 hair; at 24 weeks- 66 hair). Both the groups showed a similar side effect profile with sexual dysfunction being the most common and reversible side effect.

*Limitations:* Limitations include the short duration of the study (6 months), the small sample size and the fact that it was an open-label study.

*Conclusions:* Dutasteride was shown to be more efficacious than finasteride and the side-effect profiles were comparable.

https://youtu.be/zpjVUdLTAwk


----------



## Sneakersjmuth (May 31, 2022)

It helped me personally, but it's all individual.


----------



## Astralopitec (May 31, 2022)

Wow, you have a very difficult path that you want to go through, I really hope that you will succeed and everything will be fine with you.


----------



## Astralopitec (Jun 2, 2022)

Wow, you have a very difficult path that you want to go through, I really hope that you will succeed and everything will be fine with you. I also want to tell my story a little bit about how I made Hair Transplant Miami. It was a very difficult and long decision, I could not gather my strength for a long time to carry out my plan, I also had to go through a lot of doctors and pass a lot of tests in order to be allowed to operate. I was shaking every day, because I'm afraid of operations and this one was very serious. I am grateful to my relatives and friends who supported me and helped me morally. Thank God everything went well and now I'm on the mend. Good luck to you friend!


----------



## Sneakersjmuth (Jun 21, 2022)

In the 21st century, hair loss is becoming a more common problem, especially for men. Deadlines at work, family issues and high stress are just a few of the factors that lead to hair loss. Even I experienced it during a high-stress period in my life. The moment you see that your hair starts to fall, you should go to a doctor. Most people I know who experienced hair loss used Olaplex 9 to keep it safe and in a good state. I personally always prefered the advice of the doctor before starting to use a product or a specific treatment despite the issue not being critical.


----------

